#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT JAIPUR , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## Nitisha0118

*ALSO KNOWN AS*
Also known as Malaviya Regional Engineering College, Jaipur.



*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT*
1963 ; CONVERTED TO NIT : 2002


*CONNECTIVITY (HOW TO REACH)

*Nearest Airport : Sanganer Airport, Jaipur


Distance from Airport : 6km
Nearest Railway Station : Gandhinagar Jaipur Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 3.7km
Main Railway Station : Jaipur Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 11.5km

*CAMPUS FACILITIES
*

CanteenGirls HostelBoys HostelLibarySportsWi-FiPark
*
CUT OFF*
*Quota* 
*Institute Name* 
*Branch name* 
*Open Rank* 
*Open(PwD) Rank* 
*OBC Rank* 
*OBC(PwD) Rank* 
*SC Rank* 
*SC(PwD) Rank* 
*ST Rank* 
*ST(PwD) Rank* 

*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 
*OR* 
*CR* 

HS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Architecture 
1401 
3538 
0 
0 
4080 
8668 
0 
0 
10121 
20708 
0 
0 
22450 
22711 
0 
0 

OS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Architecture 
1014 
2234 
80978 
80978 
2650 
4529 
0 
0 
10618 
13117 
0 
0 
12928 
13895 
0 
0 

HS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Chemical Engineering 
9017 
13606 
433979 
433979 
14583 
19730 
0 
0 
55831 
98851 
0 
0 
74539 
79223 
0 
0 

OS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Chemical Engineering 
10642 
16646 
0 
0 
19388 
22739 
0 
0 
78777 
98229 
0 
0 
140539 
175237 
0 
0 

HS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Civil Engineering 
5187 
9936 
169426 
169426 
10087 
16062 
191986 
191986 
17958 
45916 
0 
0 
19841 
43674 
0 
0 

OS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Civil Engineering 
8418 
13834 
0 
0 
13889 
17149 
0 
0 
52543 
75015 
0 
0 
43348 
71151 
0 
0 

HS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Computer Science & Engineering 
1269 
4913 
46864 
46864 
7017 
9845 
0 
0 
33706 
53474 
0 
0 
37085 
74638 
0 
0 

OS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Computer Science & Engineering 
2659 
4860 
138605 
138605 
6237 
10485 
273775 
273775 
38605 
54054 
0 
0 
83895 
126985 
0 
0 

HS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Electrical Engineering 
2856 
8277 
0 
0 
8403 
11865 
146329 
146329 
20825 
42556 
462384 
462384 
42069 
44994 
0 
0 

OS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Electrical Engineering 
7596 
9926 
283549 
283549 
10419 
15630 
0 
0 
52613 
69091 
0 
0 
84909 
97256 
0 
0 

HS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Electronics & Communication Engineering 
5299 
7986 
174945 
174945 
8928 
13565 
0 
0 
43564 
53768 
0 
0 
65239 
73540 
0 
0 

OS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Electronics & Communication Engineering 
5024 
7735 
0 
0 
10794 
14933 
99952 
99952 
42837 
73315 
0 
0 
116212 
130958 
0 
0 

HS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Mechanical Engineering 
1966 
6505 
0 
0 
7450 
11306 
198260 
198260 
32351 
43161 
0 
0 
39347 
64124 
0 
0 

OS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Mechanical Engineering 
4153 
7819 
158654 
158654 
9527 
12065 
0 
0 
33366 
59077 
617155 
617155 
77972 
100979 
0 
0 

HS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Metallurgical & Materials Engineering 
14175 
19071 
584555 
584555 
20360 
25419 
0 
0 
74699 
108841 
0 
0 
120453 
178935 
0 
0 

OS 
Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur 
Metallurgical & Materials Engineering 
13693 
22816 
518632 
518632 
27930 
32687 
0 
0 
113175 
141584 
0 
0 
217516 
234504 
0 
0 





*RANKING*
*National*
By Edu Rand in 2015 : 20


By The Week in 2015 : 36
*MODE OF ADMISSION

*
One needs to qualify JEE (MAIN), where weightage to this Examination is 60% and to XII Board Examination Result is 40%. Admissions are on the basis of the rank in JEE (Main).
*
COURSES OFFERED

**B.TECH*

Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials Engineering


*FEE STRUCTURE*

INSTITUTE FEE




*Particulars*
*Amount*

Institute Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
₹10,000

One Time Fees
₹2,600

Tuition Fee (per Semester)
₹35,000

Other Fees (per Semester)
₹13,100

Annual Fees
₹400

*Total*
*₹61,100*

**SC/ST students are exempted from payment of Tuition Fee.*






*HOSTEL FEE

**Particulars*
*Amount*

Hostel Room Rent
₹3,500

Light & Water Charges
₹5,000

Hostel Caution Money (One Time, Refundable)
₹10,000

Mess Advance (per Semester)
₹15,000

*Total*
*₹33,500*



*PLACEMENTS

*HIGHEST PACKAGE OFFERED
Rs. 21 Lakhs per Annum


AVERAGE PACKAGE OFFERED
Rs. 5.02 Lakhs per Annum

*BRANCHWISE PACKAGE OFFERED

*

*BRANCHWISE PLACEMENT STATISTICS

*





  Similar Threads: NIT Karnataka , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities RGIPT, btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. MNIT Jaipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: MNIT Jaipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

